# Off Leash K9



## Richmond Custodio (Jan 28, 2017)

Hi Everyone!

I was just curious what are your guys thoughts on off leash K9 training. I've been trying to research them but I only see things on their board which is something I'm not interested in. I'm mainly interested in their basic and advance training. I've seen their videos on the two week board program and it's amazing but I don't want to pay $2300 to have someone train my dog. I prefer to learn it. 

Also if you guys know any good trainers in Riverside CA, please recommend me some! I'm trying to look for some and I can't find much. Thanks!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dracovich (Feb 24, 2017)

A reputable obedience trainer should be able to help you with this, it's one of the basics. Off leash reliability is great, but you should always keep the law in mind and don't break it even if your dog is obedient.

Do you have a GSD? Perhaps contact your local GSD club(s) and ask for recommendations. Plenty of trainers will have good reviews when they train easy pets, but a trainer that is reputable with working dog clubs will likely know how to handle strong willed dogs, which is important with of leash training.


----------



## Richmond Custodio (Jan 28, 2017)

Dracovich said:


> A reputable obedience trainer should be able to help you with this, it's one of the basics. Off leash reliability is great, but you should always keep the law in mind and don't break it even if your dog is obedient.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have a GSD? Perhaps contact your local GSD club(s) and ask for recommendations. Plenty of trainers will have good reviews when they train easy pets, but a trainer that is reputable with working dog clubs will likely know how to handle strong willed dogs, which is important with of leash training.




Yeah I tried contacting some GSD clubs for advice and they tell me to try going to their club. I'm contacting Schutzhund clubs if that's what you mean by GSD clubs btw. As much as I want to do Schutzhund my schedule doesn't allow me to train with them as they only train Monday Wednesday and Sunday but I'm unavailable on Monday and wednesdays /:


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jul 4, 2015)

Richmond Custodio said:


> Yeah I tried contacting some GSD clubs for advice and they tell me to try going to their club. I'm contacting Schutzhund clubs if that's what you mean by GSD clubs btw. As much as I want to do Schutzhund my schedule doesn't allow me to train with them as they only train Monday Wednesday and Sunday but I'm unavailable on Monday and wednesdays /:
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 I only train with my club on Sundays. Most stuff except protection can be done at home or a park or somewhere. Use the club to learn what to do then work obedience at home. Use Sundays to get critiqued and learn new stuff to teach your dog. And protection. Just have fun with it.


----------



## Richmond Custodio (Jan 28, 2017)

cdwoodcox said:


> I only train with my club on Sundays. Most stuff except protection can be done at home or a park or somewhere. Use the club to learn what to do then work obedience at home. Use Sundays to get critiqued and learn new stuff to teach your dog. And protection. Just have fun with it.




Haha lucky! I contacted my local club yesterday and they won't let me come by to even observe unless I can commit for mondays and Wednesday cause of their reputation. It's kinda ridiculous, they won't even let me watch. I'm a try to contact another club that's a few hours away from me but just to watch 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cloudpump (Oct 20, 2015)

Dracovich said:


> A reputable obedience trainer should be able to help you with this, it's one of the basics. Off leash reliability is great, but you should always keep the law in mind and don't break it even if your dog is obedient.
> 
> Do you have a GSD? Perhaps contact your local GSD club(s) and ask for recommendations. Plenty of trainers will have good reviews when they train easy pets, but a trainer that is reputable with working dog clubs will likely know how to handle strong willed dogs, which is important with of leash training.


Offleash k9 is the name of the trainer....
And my vet recommended off leash exercise. And he would know better than the law.


----------



## Dracovich (Feb 24, 2017)

cloudpump said:


> Offleash k9 is the name of the trainer....
> And my vet recommended off leash exercise. And he would know better than the law.


Yes but this does not mean you can walk your dog off leash anywhere you want, there are off leash areas FOR this. I volunteer at my local shelters and dogs impounded for violated leash laws are not given back to their owners, at kill shelters they will immediately euthanize them. I guess if you're willing to have your dog taken away from you, that's your choice.


----------



## Richmond Custodio (Jan 28, 2017)

cloudpump said:


> Offleash k9 is the name of the trainer....
> 
> And my vet recommended off leash exercise. And he would know better than the law.




Thanks for the clarification! Wasn't sure if he meant the trainer or the activity. Have you tried them before or know anywhere I can get information about them besides the reviews and videos of their two week board?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Richmond Custodio (Jan 28, 2017)

Dracovich said:


> Yes but this does not mean you can walk your dog off leash anywhere you want, there are off leash areas FOR this. I volunteer at my local shelters and dogs impounded for violated leash laws are not given back to their owners, at kill shelters they will immediately euthanize them. I guess if you're willing to have your dog taken away from you, that's your choice.




lol I don't plan on taking him off leash in areas this is prohibited. I'm curious about their training techniques. They teach more than just off leash such as manners and obedience. I'm curious about. Off leash K9 is the name of the training company and yes they do teach off leash but I don't have intentions in going anywhere and taking him off the leash...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dracovich (Feb 24, 2017)

Richmond Custodio said:


> lol I don't plan on taking him off leash in areas this is prohibited. I'm curious about their training techniques. They teach more than just off leash such as manners and obedience. I'm curious about. Off leash K9 is the name of the training company and yes they do teach off leash but I don't have intentions in going anywhere and taking him off the leash...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I missed the part where you were referring to this as a person/club. I am unfamiliar with their techniques, my response was about general off leash training.


----------



## cloudpump (Oct 20, 2015)

Dracovich said:


> Yes but this does not mean you can walk your dog off leash anywhere you want, there are off leash areas FOR this. I volunteer at my local shelters and dogs impounded for violated leash laws are not given back to their owners, at kill shelters they will immediately euthanize them. I guess if you're willing to have your dog taken away from you, that's your choice.


Well....I'm sorry your area is so strict. Mine, and most areas in the US will fine you with a ticket. I'm calling bs on them euthanizing a dog for being off leash walking with an owner. Serious lawsuits and public outcry would ensue. IMO. But then again sometimes that yarn gets spun.
He looks healthy and happy. That's more important than to me.


----------



## cloudpump (Oct 20, 2015)

Richmond Custodio said:


> Thanks for the clarification! Wasn't sure if he meant the trainer or the activity. Have you tried them before or know anywhere I can get information about them besides the reviews and videos of their two week board?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Dog Obedience Training Murrieta CA | SoCal Dog Trainers | Murrieta California Off Leash K9 Training | Expert SoCal Dog Trainer
Its a franchise. That's all I know


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

There are some big breeders in your area who much have training info available. Try West Coast. She used to post here.
Home of West Coast German Shepherd Dogs - Contact Us


----------



## Richmond Custodio (Jan 28, 2017)

Dracovich said:


> I missed the part where you were referring to this as a person/club. I am unfamiliar with their techniques, my response was about general off leash training.




Haha no worries! I know their name is a little broad, I should've made it clear on that lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Richmond Custodio (Jan 28, 2017)

LuvShepherds said:


> There are some big breeders in your area who much have training info available. Try West Coast. She used to post here.
> 
> Home of West Coast German Shepherd Dogs - Contact Us




Thank you! Will give them a call right now!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dracovich (Feb 24, 2017)

cloudpump said:


> Well....I'm sorry your area is so strict. Mine, and most areas in the US will fine you with a ticket. I'm calling bs on them euthanizing a dog for being off leash walking with an owner. Serious lawsuits and public outcry would ensue. IMO. But then again sometimes that yarn gets spun.
> He looks healthy and happy. That's more important than to me.


There is, but it doesn't change the law. So I walk my dog on leash in city limits because I do not wish for my dog to be taken from me or at risk of euth. the law outside of city range is that the dog must be under voice control, so those are the places I go for off leash exercise.


----------



## cloudpump (Oct 20, 2015)

Dracovich said:


> There is, but it doesn't change the law. So I walk my dog on leash in city limits because I do not wish for my dog to be taken from me or at risk of euth. the law outside of city range is that the dog must be under voice control, so those are the places I go for off leash exercise.


Proof of euthanizing for being off leash? Not a stray. But off leash with an owner?


----------



## Dracovich (Feb 24, 2017)

The two local shelters I volunteer at, the only ones in my county, are no kill, so I'm not sure what proof you're asking for? I can take pics of the signs posted in the city stating the leash laws and immediate impounding.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

Why does everything turn into an argument lately? Maybe if we focus on facts instead of opinion that would not happen so much. Cloud, I agree. In our area with very strict dog laws, you might get a fine or a warning. I would like to see published facts on dogs being removed from the owner's for violating leash laws. There are times I wish my area put more teeth into their laws.


----------



## cloudpump (Oct 20, 2015)

Dracovich said:


> The two local shelters I volunteer at, the only ones in my county, are no kill, so I'm not sure what proof you're asking for? I can take pics of the signs posted in the city stating the leash laws and immediate impounding.


So they don't euthanize if they are in your city. Because the only two shelters are no kill....I'm sure you'll have an explanation.... Don't bother
Good story. 
Sorry op for going off track. 
California is very dog friendly. Just a quick Google search pulled up a bunch of different trainers. It all comes down to what you like and want in a trainer. Maybe pm mycobraracr he might know someone in your area


----------



## Thecowboysgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

I feel like Offleash K9 has been discussed on here before but I can't remember anything said. OP, did you do a search for that? If not, try it.

As for euthanizing offleash dogs, I will say I found some obscure law in my county's animal rules that says that if any dog is picked up and not wearing a town license, they have the option to euthanize without holding for pickup. Or something to that effect. It freaked me right out. I have licensed my dogs every year on the button!!! They do not set foot outside my fence without a collar that has a tag with my address and phone numbers, a tag for their microchip, and their town license. I don't make them wear their rabies licenses because it's too much crap jingling and the town licenses require rabies certificates so it is redundant.

My town has no leash law and it was part of the reason I wanted to live here to be honest

But I also see stray dogs posted in the county shelter CONSTANTLY, circulating for owner pickup and later for adoption so I don't think it ever happens. Most of them are hunting breeds, beagles or hounds, found wandering, who were probably being hunted and wandered off.


----------



## Richmond Custodio (Jan 28, 2017)

Thecowboysgirl said:


> I feel like Offleash K9 has been discussed on here before but I can't remember anything said. OP, did you do a search for that? If not, try it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Yeah I've tried doing a search and I have only seen the Michael Ellis and off leash K9 thread but that one had little information about them and led to an argument how Michael Ellis is expensive lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Richmond Custodio (Jan 28, 2017)

cloudpump said:


> So they don't euthanize if they are in your city. Because the only two shelters are no kill....I'm sure you'll have an explanation.... Don't bother
> 
> Good story.
> 
> ...




I found a few trainers but they just don't seem right to me, at least the ones I've found. A lot have low ratings or bad reviews, some are charging to much ($100/h to teach to my dog basic obedience like sit and down), and a lot are just sketchy (like off leash has a ton of good reviews but they're all really similar and only talk about boarding, makes me think they're fake tbh lol) 

I'll message him thanks!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Blitzkrieg1 (Jul 31, 2012)

They are ecollar trainers, seem to have a clue. If your dog is walking next to you on or off leash bylaw won't care.


----------



## Dracovich (Feb 24, 2017)

Richmond Custodio said:


> I found a few trainers but they just don't seem right to me, at least the ones I've found. A lot have low ratings or bad reviews, some are charging to much ($100/h to teach to my dog basic obedience like sit and down), and a lot are just sketchy (like off leash has a ton of good reviews but they're all really similar and only talk about boarding, makes me think they're fake tbh lol)
> 
> I'll message him thanks!!
> 
> ...


Positive only trainers are going to be the most 'popular' trainers, in these days of dog-moms taking over you will find that every balanced trainer who implements proper corrections into their methods will be called cruel. Have you looked at clubs associated with GSDCA.com? I don't know much about the organization, but you could look into it.


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

Dracovich said:


> Yes but this does not mean you can walk your dog off leash anywhere you want, there are off leash areas FOR this. I volunteer at my local shelters and dogs impounded for violated leash laws are not given back to their owners, at kill shelters they will immediately euthanize them. I guess if you're willing to have your dog taken away from you, that's your choice.


Well NV's requirement ... as I understand it, is dog under owner's control.

But dog's impounded for violating leash laws??? That is actually a thing where you are??? Are you kidding me ... just asking???


----------



## Dracovich (Feb 24, 2017)

Chip18 said:


> Well NV's requirement ... as I understand it, is dog under owner's control.
> 
> But dog's impounded for violating leash laws??? That is actually a thing where you are??? Are you kidding me ... just asking???


Only within city limits. I'll take pics of the signs next time I'm out walking.


----------



## cloudpump (Oct 20, 2015)

Richmond Custodio said:


> Yeah I've tried doing a search and I have only seen the Michael Ellis and off leash K9 thread but that one had little information about them and led to an argument how Michael Ellis is expensive lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They have a YouTube channel. Type in off leash k9 and Tom McGovern


----------



## Richmond Custodio (Jan 28, 2017)

cloudpump said:


> They have a YouTube channel. Type in off leash k9 and Tom McGovern




I've seen those but only his 2 week board training? Idk if I missed any videos of his basic and advance training though


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

Dracovich said:


> Only within city limits. I'll take pics of the signs next time I'm out walking.


Not necessary for me your word is good enough. 

It's just not something I have heard of ... but signs you say???


----------



## Dracovich (Feb 24, 2017)

Chip18 said:


> Not necessary for me your word is good enough.
> 
> It's just not something I have heard of ... but signs you say???


Yes something along the lines of "immediate impounding of the dog and a minimum $500 fine".


----------



## LBethO (Mar 18, 2017)

I've had good success with Jeff Gellman's videos. I found him after a search for how to address our newest GSD's mouthy and reactive behavior. He doesn't get into the theory but explains the practice. I like Leerburg and their use of ecollars. Buy a good one. Learn how to use conditioning and layering commands so that the dog knows what you want and what the correction or force (working level of e collar) means. Training_your_dog_and_you.com is another website that gives exhaustive explanations of theory behind the practice. Know your dog, figure out the training method that fits you and be the trainer your dog needs. Or hire someone who can meet the dog's needs. I think dogs are individual and what works for my GSD, the Goldens and our newest tourist mutt might not fit your dog and you. 

Practice, practice, practice

If I can do it, so can you.


----------

